# Tooth Brush



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

25 years together & my wife still gets upset if I use her toothbrush.

So if anyone knows another way to get dog shite out of my trainers, I am all ears.


----------



## HIRAM (Feb 15, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Rob


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

:lol:  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## washwarehouse (Jul 10, 2011)

You really dnt like your miss's do you lol


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

washwarehouse said:


> You really dnt like your miss's do you lol


Of course I do, been married for 43 years this year.


----------



## DavidM (Jul 13, 2011)

Absolute classic :lol:


----------

